

The Management-free Organization - furyofantares
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/the_managementfree_organization/

======
FD3SA
The issue with eliminating management is equivalent to the issue of
eliminating feudal aristocracy: this is the way things have been done since as
long as we can remember.

Much like we don't need Kings to rule us, we don't need managers. We can
complete tasks in small, focused teams and interface as necessary to create
large organizations. However, as with aristocracy, the management wishes to
maintain its authority at all costs because it is extremely self-serving.
Neither aristocracy nor management add any value, but by historical and
institutional momentum they have come to rule the corporate world.

Finally, as with aristocracy, to change this ancient paradigm of management
the people need to fight back. That means refusing to work for old management
controlled companies and instead contributing to their destruction by becoming
entrepreneurs.

Refuse to work for managers, and rob the corporate behemoths of their talent.

